# PRN GOOD or BAD company?



## Wylie (May 21, 2015)

Thinking about applying for PRN wondering if anybody knows if they are a good growing company?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 21, 2015)

Wylie said:


> Thinking about applying for PRN wondering if anybody knows if they are a good growing company?


"emtlife prn site:emtlife.com"
Copy/paste to google. There's tons of threads. You'll have better luck posting in the Employment section, but every question you could ask has probably been answered in another thread.


----------



## Wylie (May 21, 2015)

oh thanks new to this site so still trying to figure it out.


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 21, 2015)

for what its worth.. the former vp of pacific/bowers, former president (i think was his position) of lifeline amb, and now former COO of liberty ambulance is now at PRN.

soo to say what PRN is now may not be what it will be in the future to come. just research here

**sources
1)current liberty employees
2) former ops manager from one of above stated companies still in the know


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 21, 2015)

Assuming this is for PRN Los Angeles,

I did a ride along with them back in 08. Seemed like a decent place back then. We ran 1 call on a 10hr car. We spent a decent amount of time playing arcade games at a mini golf place. Then cruised over to a Best Buy to play a drum set they had on display.

I heard a pretty credible rumor last week that the almighty regime that went from Pacific/Bowers to Lifeline to Liberty has now moved on (non renewal) and is working at PRN. I would love for someone to corroborate. If that's the case, read some of the Liberty threads and apply a lot of that to PRN now.

There's no amount of words that I can put down to truly express how vehemently I urge that that's not a power couple you want to work for. With all these weird rumors I've heard over the last 8 months, I'm willing to place bets on some weird shenanigans coming down the pipe in the future.


----------



## gonefishing (May 21, 2015)

ProbieMedic said:


> for what its worth.. the former vp of pacific/bowers, former president (i think was his position) of lifeline amb, and now former COO of liberty ambulance is now at PRN.
> 
> soo to say what PRN is now may not be what it will be in the future to come. just research here
> 
> ...


Yes it is true.  The slimeball moved to prn get this..... the company that bought PRN bought liberty as well and Care medical transport in san diego the one that just sued for unfair competition and won $1.5million.  The one the old bowers regime partially owned coincidental?


Mufasa556 said:


> Assuming this is for PRN Los Angeles,
> 
> I did a ride along with them back in 08. Seemed like a decent place back then. We ran 1 call on a 10hr car. We spent a decent amount of time playing arcade games at a mini golf place. Then cruised over to a Best Buy to play a drum set they had on display.
> 
> ...


----------



## toyskater86 (May 21, 2015)

is there any other info on the merger or acquisition of Liberty Ambulance by Pro Transport 1?


----------



## Angel (May 21, 2015)

i thought pro transport bought PRN....
http://www.emsworld.com/news/120209...lifornia-prn-ambulance-to-meet-growing-demand


----------



## gonefishing (May 21, 2015)

Angel said:


> i thought pro transport bought PRN....
> http://www.emsworld.com/news/120209...lifornia-prn-ambulance-to-meet-growing-demand


Yes Pro bought Prn now liberty and care transport in san diego.  They are all pro transport owned.


----------



## Angel (May 21, 2015)

wow...i didnt see that coming...


----------



## gonefishing (May 21, 2015)

Angel said:


> wow...i didnt see that coming...


Yea and Paul Scarborough (former bowers/pacific fired by rm) is now in charge of all of them.


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 22, 2015)

No way!? Some nefarious shenanigans are afoot. I can't wait to see how this all plays out.


----------



## gonefishing (May 22, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> No way!? Some nefarious shenanigans are afoot. I can't wait to see how this all plays out.


Yep.  It's a mad world.  You ever see casino and how they changed Deniros job title to escape the feds suspicion?  Well before the buy out they had Scarborough working as the communications manager vs any ceo type title.lol out of site out of mind.


----------



## Jim37F (May 22, 2015)

When I worked for PRN back in 2013 it was a good company  (granted it was my first EMT job but I never encountered any of the horror stories you hear about other local companies here). Shame to hear the changes since I've left have been for the worse.


----------



## irescueu (Jul 24, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Yes Pro bought Prn now liberty and care transport in san diego.  They are all pro transport owned.



Wow... you couldn't be more wrong about Liberty. PRN was sold to ProTransport-1 from Northern Cali. Although they say its a merger, that's total BS. Scarborough left Liberty and jumped immediately to PRN to take on some job to be named later.. turns out they gave him a title like Vice President of something.. (don't know how he's a VP, he's not Armenian.. But maybe your slimeball comment was more accurate than you know.). Liberty isn't owned by PRN or PT-1. Don't believe me? Check the CA state business records.      http kepler.sos.ca.gov


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 24, 2015)

irescueu said:


> Wow... you couldn't be more wrong about Liberty. PRN was sold to ProTransport-1 from Northern Cali. Although they say its a merger, that's total BS. Scarborough left Liberty and jumped immediately to PRN to take on some job to be named later.. turns out they gave him a title like Vice President of something.. (don't know how he's a VP, he's not Armenian.. But maybe your slimeball comment was more accurate than you know.). Liberty isn't owned by PRN or PT-1. Don't believe me? Check the CA state business records.      http kepler.sos.ca.gov


Wow don't get so heated! It's an internet forum! From word on the street they do own them.  Unless they are doing a "you scratch my back ill scratch yours" due to PRN not being able to accomplish running all the kaiser calls they are handed.
Also! On your site Liberty is NOT listed also please keep in mind if you did not know already that there are 2 libertys in California.


----------



## Al Lorris (Jul 25, 2015)

PRN is not affiliated with Liberty IFT based out of Downey. The only truth in this subject is that Scarborough is a piece of ****. Most can agree on that.


----------

